# strange engine noise



## skyline_13 (Nov 24, 2013)

I have two problems my wife is yelling again and my car is making strange noise, since you cant help me with the wife HELP me with the car. My nissan altima 2006 model is making a faint continuous whistle noise from the engine when im step on the gas... but not in idle... my dad told me it's just the engine and the gas that's flowing.. seems reasonable but im not sure it is and don't want a big problem. 

i don't hear it when i play music but i could hear it when windows are closed and no music on.it starts off with a low faint pitch and builds up to a screaming level and gets a little louder.. 

i read it might be the exhaust, the serpentine belt, or the tire alignment(not sure because i'm not that good with cars. 

can anyone tell me if this is or going to be a big problem in the future? 

while i was looking for wisdom i found a repair manual but with my skills i might as well try to build a rocket xD but some of you might find it handy 
Nissan : Service And Repair Manuals 

ok ill check in later gotta take wife shoping :asleep:


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

Does the whistling noise change in pitch/intensity if the car is not moving and you rev the engine up to around 2,000 rpm or so. If it does, then it could any number of things such as the serpentine belt, intake vacuum leak, exhaust leak, worn bearings in external accessories.


----------



## skyline_13 (Nov 24, 2013)

actually it does change in intensity, not extremely but i can hear it get louder as i give it more power, i talked with a few friends who also had altimas and one of three had the same problem he said it went away by itself but somehow i'm not convinced. i will keep looking, thank you for the quick reply rogoman


----------



## unslow1 (Nov 28, 2013)

from the sound of it (and experience with my OWN as well) it could be the timing gear guides.

mine has/had a "whining" that isn't quite a "grinding" sound coming from the engine bay for awhile. service tech says that it's VERY common and will "throw a code" (with engine lamp) when the guide(s) need replacing.

hope that helps, Happy Thanksgiving


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

I agree with the above poster and wouldn't be surprised if the upper timing chain tensioner "feet" are worn through. This is very common on the VQ40DE engine used in Frontiers and Pathfinders, but also occurs on the VQ35DE used in Maximas and Altimas. There is likely a Nissan TSB on the issue for your vehicle. The "fix" is expensive and requires removing the front engine cover and replacing the upper chains and the plastic tensioner feet. With a lot of miles, some are a bit more pro-active and replace the primary chain and tensioner and water pump and thermostat, as well. 
That said, it's almost impossible to tell what a noise might be without be able to hear the noise for oneself. Posting a soundclip of the noise can be helpful at times, but not always.


----------

